

Ask YC: Why have/will you build an startup? - edu

Simply because you can? For the money? For respect? For fun? To change the world? To avoid pointy-haired bosses?<p>I will do it because I can, for fun and to change a little bit the world.
======
nraynaud
I've always been dissatisfied with my employee's life. There are various way
to get in control, building stuff on your own is one.

Moreover, if I can have a positive impact on average people health with my
sport website, that'll be better.

~~~
greaterscope
What's the URL to your site? I don't see it in your profile.

~~~
nraynaud
I'm in beta now, but I updated my profile.

If you speak french and wants to access the real site, drop me an email at :
yc@nraynaud.com

------
swombat
For the money, the respect, the fun, to change the world, and to avoid pointy-
haired bosses (and a few more reasons).

Why would there be a single (or even a handful) of reasons?

I wouldn't believe anyone who says: \- I don't care about the money (even if
they were already rich - all the wealthy people I know want to get richer!) \-
I don't care about being respected (everyone wants to be respected) \- I don't
want to have fun \- I don't want to make the world a better place (for me or
others) \- I like to be ordered around by someone less competent than I am

~~~
edu
I agree with you, I meant which are the _main_ reasons.

------
justin
Because I love building shit.

Because I have crazy ideas that people say "that's the dumbest idea I've ever
heard," and I feel compelled to say "fuck you! I'm going to make it
anyways..."

Because through every action I take I consider whether it will be a
declaration of my independence or an act of conformity.

Because I want to get that paper!

Because it feels good when you build something that people like to use.

Because I want the respect.

Because entrepreneurs create the world, and everyone else just lives in it.

------
dmharrison
Because it's dumb not to. For me there's very little difference between doing
something I love and work. Working long hours devoting intelligence and
passion to something you don't own a part of seems like wasted effort. I no
longer want to be a sharecropper.

I've also realised my brain is punishing me for not. I've had many ideas, the
better (I think) it is the more I can't stop thinking about it. Strengths,
weaknesses, market, how, competitors, growth strategy, ... I find I can't
sleep, the insomnia won't stop. I tend to resolve this by throwing my brain a
trinket and throwing myself into my work (coding). I think the only way this
is going to be resolved in the long term is to actually do something about
these ideas. I've hit a point where I've got to know. I think if my brain is
either satiated or knows it's ideas aren't actually that good it will stop
keeping me up and scheming.

------
wallflower
I have to ask - for those of you who work full-time at a company- what do you
guys think of the Intellectual Property/Employee work agreements (that you
probably signed on your 1st day) - are you worried that if your idea is good
enough the company will claim ownership of your work, your idea even if you
(wisely) did not work on it during company time or equipment?

I am working to sell (not financially, but buy-in) a startup-type project to
my company. It might involve developing the prototype and emotionally selling
the prototype to key individuals. But if that happens, then I'll be able to
work on it officially.

~~~
greaterscope
I don't like those agreements, but luckily I have an employer that was willing
to rework the agreement with me to a way that favors both of us. We changed
the wording to cover that which relates to actual work done for my employer,
in effort to lessen the likelihood of them trying to claim something unrelated
to their business. Our agreement explicitly assigns to me the ownership of the
project I began before taking employment with them. Much better than the "we
own you and your mind" approach.

------
greaterscope
For the flexibility of schedule, as a better test of my abilities than landing
a high-paying job, and to change my tiny little piece of the world.

It's not revolutionary, but I enjoy the complexity of online stores, so I'm
working on a solution that addresses: Easier customization for 3rd-
parties/customers (in terms of time and knowledge required); Prevent upgrades
from breaking those customizations; and some other things.

------
justin_credible
For me, its 'Why not?' The way I look at it, big companies will always be
there, and if you realize that a startup isn't for you, there will be a ton of
companies waiting to hire you. But the experience of building something you
are truly passionate about, filling a need that exists, without the politics
of a big company is something that I don't want to pass up.

------
axod
There's no better feeling than solving a problem/need, and having people thank
you for doing it.

------
ken
Compared to what? Obviously we think it's the best thing to do right now, so
it has advantages over every other possible job. Name a job, and I'll tell you
why I'm not working there.

------
cperciva
Because I wanted secure and efficient online backups, and nobody was providing
them (at least, not up to my standards for security).

~~~
jgrahamc
Did you look at Jungle Disk?

~~~
cperciva
Jungle Disk didn't exist when I started working on this; but it doesn't
satisfy my security requirements anyway.

------
edw519
Because I've said, "Who wrote this sht?!?" 342,864 times.

Every time I had to maintain someone's else's crappy software, I've said
things like:

"I can do better than that. Way better."

"Why would anyone buy this &#@^&^?"

"People shouldn't have to suffer with this."

"If other hackers only knew how to x, y, or z, then it wouldn't have to be
this way."

"I really oughta quit working on other people's crap and do it right."

I'm finally putting my money where my mouth is. Money and employee status have
little to do with it (although they're nice). Now is my chance to get these
great software ideas out of my head and into other people's lives.

------
xirium
A good reason for a startup is because there is a large gap in the market
which currently exists, is emerging, or is imminent.

------
andr
For me, it's not the money or prestige, it's because of how good the constant
desire and pressure to innovate feels.

------
tim2
This time, to solve a problem that I've wanted to see solved for a long time.
Hope I'm not the only one.

------
shwouchk
Because I would rather work to make myself rich then to make some shareholder
of a corporation richer.

------
redorb
fixing common problem.

Shoe polish selling nice cars with phone numbers.

I am making a way to connect those people with buyers in a nicer way including
a website. I can beat ebay and local newspaper.

------
mixmax
Because I can. And because it seemed like a fun thing to do...

